# What the uses for the usb?



## Smithspot (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm sorry, maybe I missed something... But what are the usb inputs for?

I have the bolt now. Don't need it for the wifi adapter no more....so what are they there for? They made an effort to put 2 on it so it has to be useful for something I hope. Can someone please tell me what that may be.

Thanks


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I don't think it takes much more effort to put in two USB ports vs one, but TiVo isn't one for making unnecessary expenditures.

Currently, the most common use is probably for plugging in a tuning adapter. Back in the day, it was used for the wireless network adapter.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/USB-hub-support-on-TiVo-DVRs


> TiVo Series3 and Premiere series DVRs support the following USB devices:
> 
> Tuning Adapter for Switched Digital Video
> TiVo Wireless G adapter for wireless broadband connection to the TiVo service
> ...


----------



## Smithspot (Jul 25, 2016)

But nothing really for the bolt? Other than tuning as well...


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

The top USB port is primarily used for the users who require Tuning Adapters. The 2nd port while I don't know of any specific uses - would be available to use if the TiVo company has any future hardware expansion plans, external media USB reading capabilities or additional connections. Such as a USB External HDD instead of e-SATA only like they currently have. **shrug** Just guessing.

I know what I currently use the 2nd USB port for.  Mine powers a localized mini USB Fan to keep the area cool that also doubles as a clock.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

OmeneX said:


> Mine powers a localized mini USB Fan to keep the area cool


Same here. :up:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

OmeneX said:


> ...... Mine powers a localized mini USB Fan to keep the area cool that also doubles as a clock.





windracer said:


> Same here. :up:


Mine powers a flux capacitor that allows my TiVo to go back in time and record all the shows I may have missed that I realize I want to watch now!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I use both Bolt USB ports to power the Roku and Chromecast HDMI sticks that are plugged into my AVR. Very convenient.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> Mine powers a flux capacitor that allows my TiVo to go back in time and record all the shows I may have missed that I realize I want to watch now!


How do you get that sucker up to 88mph?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I have a wireless keyboard dongle plugged into mine so I can avoid having to use the onscreen keyboard that you navigate one character at a time.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

windracer said:


> How do you get that sucker up to 88mph?


I have it installed in my RV!


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

I use one of the usb ports to power my amplified indoor antenna so I don't have to plug it into a (very much needed for other items) socket on my power bar... 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

Having not seen this thread yet, I tried plugging in a USB stick with some video files on it just to see if the bolt would "see" them. It didn't. But it sure would have been convenient.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Is it possible that the new TiVo Mantis might be able to plug into the USB port on TiVo DVRs for storage space?


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

And a question: do the ports stay powered even when the Bolt goes into standby mode?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Is it possible that the new TiVo Mantis might be able to plug into the USB port on TiVo DVRs for storage space?


I'm thinking they wouldn't bother doing that with the USB ports, rather doing it via ethernet since the mantis is a network DVR.

That's a very interesting concept and thought though, so maybe.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

bkc56 said:


> And a question: do the ports stay powered even when the Bolt goes into standby mode?


Yes. I used them to power a PS3 remote translator device, and it continued to work when my TiVo was in standby. Ditto for the tuning adapters which are powered from the USB connector; their power LEDs remain burning when the associated TiVo is in standby as well.


----------

